
Red-flagging misinformation could slow the spread of fake news on social media - rbanffy
https://engineering.nyu.edu/news/researchers-find-red-flagging-misinformation-could-slow-spread-fake-news-social-media
======
simonblack
Ah, but who defines what needs to be red-flagged or not?

"One man's 'freedom-fighter' is another man's 'terrorist'."

It isn't going to work.

------
verdverm
I would not attach a color to the flagging verbage. Makes it sound bias while
both sides are producing, promoting, and consuming it.

